# Sex



## dierichmotorsports (Feb 14, 2020)

My wife's and I'd plants are 5 weeks old from seed. Is it a 100% positive that females have 7 branches per leave and males only have 6. Trying to figure out if I'm growing males or females


----------



## steven.m.ford (Feb 14, 2020)

The number of leaves has nothing to do with the sex of the plant. It's more an effect of the particular strain, chemotype, etc. of the plant.


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2020)

The number of leaves means nothing.


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2020)

Once your plant has alternating nodes it can be sexed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2020)

And wherever you heard or read that females have 7 branches and males only have 6...…..well, don't use that source again.


----------



## rubrown (Feb 16, 2020)

Interesting, for the amount of difference, I've found feminised to be my way. No guessing, just more sensitive to light leaks. Herms still have medicine in them.


----------

